# Media  > Creator Showcase >  Illustrator Cover and Concept and Sequential Artist for hire

## Ana Jaber

Hi, my name is Ana Jaber and do mostly fantasy  work, but also superhero comics or... anything you might need. Please,  take a look at my work on the sites below. 
If you're interested, please send me an e-mail to: alf.jaber@gmail.com. 
Thank you for your attention! 

Portfolio: http://anajaberportfolio.tumblr.com/ 
DeviantART: http://browll.deviantart.com/ 
Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/anajaberarts/ 

*SEQUENTIAL PAGES:*

----------


## Ana Jaber



----------


## Ana Jaber

* 
ILLUSTRATIONS:*

----------


## Ana Jaber



----------


## Ana Jaber



----------


## Ana Jaber

*WATERCOLORS AND MARKERS:*

----------


## Ana Jaber

*PENCILS:*

----------


## Ana Jaber



----------

